# My review of the Commencal Meta Power



## Wazzatron (Apr 24, 2013)

This bike left a huge impression on me. If you love flow trails and tight corners, you should give one of these a try!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Good riding man! I love my Meta Power


----------



## Wazzatron (Apr 24, 2013)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Good riding man! I love my Meta Power


Thanks dude, it really is a great bike!


----------



## b1rdie (Mar 11, 2011)

This is the best thread I've seen on mtbr for a long long time.
Thank you very much!


----------



## Wazzatron (Apr 24, 2013)

b1rdie said:


> This is the best thread I've seen on mtbr for a long long time.
> Thank you very much!


Wow thank you!


----------



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)

Where did you test this bike at... US or UK?

Sent from my LG-LS777 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wazzatron (Apr 24, 2013)

MadPainterGrafx said:


> Where did you test this bike at... US or UK?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS777 using Tapatalk


US (Southern California)


----------



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)

Wazzatron said:


> US (Southern California)


Sweet. It seems that some the bikes I get interested aren't available here in the states. I'm glad to see another option for what I'm looking for in a bike! Thanks for the vid and the reply!!

Sent from my LG-LS777 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wazzatron (Apr 24, 2013)

MadPainterGrafx said:


> Sweet. It seems that some the bikes I get interested aren't available here in the states. I'm glad to see another option for what I'm looking for in a bike! Thanks for the vid and the reply!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS777 using Tapatalk


No worries! Yeah we definitely seem to have a smaller selection over here but I have a feeling that's about to change. Ebikes are really starting to take off here.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Great review. Hope you do other reviews. You're a natural


----------



## Wazzatron (Apr 24, 2013)

AC/BC said:


> Great review. Hope you do other reviews. You're a natural


Thank you! Looks like I'll be reviewing a Giant next!


----------

